# Housing stallions?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bump, Anyone have advice?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

My question is, Why did you buy 2 stalloins that you dont have proper housing for?????


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

^I think they had housing when they first bought the stallions, but then they had to move? That's what I got from the OP. I don't have much advice, but I do agree that if you don't have proper housing for them, the best solution may be to sell one of them.  I certainly understand you don't want your show horse looking poorly, but I don't know what to say. 

Blah, that whole paragraph was badly worded on my part, I apologize.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's what I understand, please correct me if I've read wrong:

You have two stallions and a mare in foal. The stalls are all next to one another, next to a mare, correct? 

Can you divide the pasture up? What kind of fencing do you have? 

You need to find a good situation for the stallions (so they're not kept with one another, not kept beside one another, and not kept with open mares) with good fencing pronto.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Easy solution. 

Have one stud out in the morning and the other out in the afternoon. While it is nice to have the horses out all day most horses can do just fine being out a few hours at a time.

I know it is extra work but it is the easiest solution and is done where I am ( and no there are not two studs there just the management of available pasture).


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Well if you have 2 stalls with runs attatched to them keep the boys in those. Maybe if you have electric fencing fence off a portion of the field for the other horses and put up panels for a special section for the boys. Thats all I could think of.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I like Spyders suggestion, rotate them. Or if you have to have them out at the same time, put up a few strands of hotwire above the existing fence between the runs that way you dont have them fighting through the fence. Maybe put up a few boards or a mesh wire barrier between the stalls too that way they can see each other and socialize but not get to each other to bite or kick.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I had four studs before we moved, but when we did move we sold two off and kept Jester and Blue. We didn't expect to have to keep Toni's Mare but there was an emergency that I couldn't ignore. The foal is born now and they have both moved back to Toni's so the problem isn't really there anymore now that I can put Blue and Jester in opposite ends of the barn. I just had Toni keep Blue a little longer until the mare and foal could return home. 

We're going to go ahead and get some more fencing and hot wire to divide the pasture up with. It's just easier that way despite the lil' extra expense.


----------

